# linear actuators for hydraulics



## dyel1500 (Jul 18, 2022)

Does anyone know of some type of linear actuator that can handle a light load (~200lbs force max), with variable stroke (0-6") [increments aren't super important, 1/2" would still be fine], that can actuate and reverse in rapid succession (needs to make full 6" stroke within 1 second) for up to an hour?

Attempting to make a pulsatile hydraulic pump for part testing.

If anyone is aware of where to start the search or knows of suppliers please let me know.

Bonus points if you can find one that operates on 120v.


----------

